# Tv shows for ideas?



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok, so I spend most of my daily hours just looking at prepper checklists, information, and DIY stuff. Whether online or in books new and old, I'm on whatever comes to mind. Lately I've put a lot of time into television shows. So my 2 faves are Doomsday Preppers and Jericho. My DH loves the new tv series Revolution, but besides the first episode, this show gives me nothing (ok, maybe my latest toy, a crossbow). I've noticed quite a few that like Revolution, but the 15yr gap they left out is what I was hoping to see more of. I do occasionally watch Man vs Wild when I visit my parents' house, but other than that I stick to what I got at home. I like Jericho because I can see lots of communities just like that coming together to fight for their town. But I was wondering what other shows there are out there that are available. So is there any tv series' that y'all watch for some tips?


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

I enjoy The Walking Dead. Season 3 premiers this Sunday on AMC- Yay 
Haven't gleaned any rebuilding tidbits yet, but lots and lots of psychological issues surface. Human interraction is big in The Walking Dead. I am addicted!


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

I second The Walking Dead. Falling Skies is a pretty solid show too.


----------



## jandm (Aug 2, 2012)

We started watching Survivors on Netflix. It's a BBC show about these people who survived a flu strain that only left less than one percent of the worlds population. There is an eco center in there that looks perfect.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Walking dead addict here too. The Colony was stupid cause there weren't any guns. I thought Lost started out kind of cool, but got too completely wacky for me to follow after a while and I stopped watching.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Walking Dead is awesome, I can't wait for Sunday. I never thought they would be able to pull off a quality zombie apocalypse show on television, but they did. Heck most movie writers / producers can't make as good of a show. 

Jericho started out good but then it fell apart during the second season. Survivors was a good show too, but (spoiler alert) when they didn't get renewed they just ended the show on a cliff hanger. Which really $&%*# me off. 

I believe there is another post-event world show called Jeremiah but I have not seen it.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Since we do not have tv reception are any of these shows online to watch? sounds as thought they would be something that we would be interested in.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

You could try Netflix.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Personally I don't care to watch much of anything that hollywierd puts out any more. The writers do not have imagination enough to come up with their own stories but instead they rehash old ones. (producers not writers) When they redid True Grit that did it for me.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

try - MidwayUSA's Survival show... on the outdoor channel...


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

If your being practical Survivorman (which is back), dual survival, and man woman wild are all useful. They all offer useful tips and show tactics.

As for survival walking dead, particularly the comic is moronic. They have even less ability to survive than the average person. Forget zombies they'd be lucky to survive 3 days stranded on a road. That said I love it, I just want to step into the show and slap them. I fear The Governor is going to be moronic and sanitized if these guys can beat him, instead of the sick dangerous bastard he was in the comic. Governor + Rick + Hatchet = spoiler. Least Dale didn't make it as far as in the comic, I was happy to see him go in the show. Shocked but happy. Someone else is going to live his death scene now, it's too perfect....


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

We like watching Yukon men. One tip we got was using picture hanging wire makes the best snares. We bought a couple rolls and made some for a just in case situation. That way some are ready to go.


----------



## ovosapian (Mar 6, 2012)

We watch Yukon Men, Mountain Men and Doomsday preppers in a religious way


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

We are huge walking dead fans! As far as actual prepper good ideas I like man vs wild and doomsday preppers. Most of the other shows are just entertainment and have no useful info. One thing that always bugs me on walking dead. Everyone is either dead or zombies right?? So why do they always drive the crappiest oldest junk around?? That's one thing I liked about I Am Legend with Will Smith. Rolling thru Manhattan in a brand new mustang GT with an AR shootin deer!! Its a hillbilly wet dream!!


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

Apparently Netflix is in talks to get a new season of Jericho. 

I'm not at my computer, but when I find the link I'll post it


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have dish network, no AMC, no Walking Dead.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I have dish network, no AMC, no Walking Dead.


Oh man, that sucks. I would be looking to change providers if DirecTV dumped AMC.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Doesn't help much, but the season premiere of the Walking Dead will be streaming from AMC's website.


----------



## Londoner (Aug 24, 2012)

Freyadog said:


> Since we do not have tv reception are any of these shows online to watch? sounds as thought they would be something that we would be interested in.


most stuff is on youtube, youtube is huge, I watch loads of things on youtube. search keywords and see what turns up. Start with "Survival prepping" that should give you about ten years worth of viewing every night.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I did like the idea of killing the tree and letting it dry on the stump with Yukon Men. Good way to selectively harvest.


----------



## kreativemuse (Oct 11, 2012)

jandm said:


> We started watching Survivors on Netflix. It's a BBC show about these people who survived a flu strain that only left less than one percent of the worlds population. There is an eco center in there that looks perfect.


I like this show too, i hate that it ended the way it did. I wish there would have been another season.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Cud579 said:


> We like watching Yukon men. One tip we got was using picture hanging wire makes the best snares. We bought a couple rolls and made some for a just in case situation. That way some are ready to go.


Does that tie together pretty well, since its pretty thick? I use craft wire for snares. I think it was YouTube that I found idea for craft wire. I've put a couple of 10ft pieces in just about everything. We have a lot of squirrels that run on the top of the corral fence.

I looked into quite a few shows that everyone's posted, and I think I'm going to need more memory on the iPad. Lol!


----------



## jandm (Aug 2, 2012)

kreativemuse said:


> I like this show too, i hate that it ended the way it did. I wish there would have been another season.


I was worried that we were the only ones. Don't tell me. We are half way through the first season.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Someone mentioned "Jeremiah"; the premise of that show was that every human past puberty was killed by some sort of virus or plague. So the world fell to a bunch of pre-teens and the show picks up 10-15 years after the event. Interesting show, never seen the whole thing, just episodes here and there.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

So from here and word of mouth from people I know, I will be buying a couple seasons of Walking Dead. I found the sets at Walmart for decent price. Even the prepper radio shows on Sticther comment about it.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Someone mentioned "Jeremiah"; the premise of that show was that every human past puberty was killed by some sort of virus or plague. So the world fell to a bunch of pre-teens and the show picks up 10-15 years after the event. Interesting show, never seen the whole thing, just episodes here and there.


Hulu has most of old TV series available .... there's like 3 yrs of Jeremiah episodes


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

jandm said:


> We started watching Survivors on Netflix. It's a BBC show about these people who survived a flu strain that only left less than one percent of the worlds population. There is an eco center in there that looks perfect.


Yeah, that's the one where all the soldiers are dead in the street and yet no one thinks to liberate a rifle from one of them.... and the one guy who does have a gun, a pea shooter, is the criminal, of course.

What a crazy, irrational, anti-gun, island!


----------

